

Ask HN: Quickest way to get up to speed in Scala ? - jacquesm

Title says it all. I've come to the conclusion that I need to go and invest time into Scala but I haven't a clue where to start from.
======
mbrubeck
Do some Project Euler problems in it:

<http://projecteuler.com/>

~~~
jacquesm
that's a spam site...

~~~
mbrubeck
Oops, and it's too late to edit the comment. Here's the correct link:
<http://projecteuler.net/>

